# First bath?



## hondoo (Feb 16, 2018)

Zeke1 said:


> Ellie’s 9 weeks old now ... I think I want to give her a nice warm bath/shower — it’s ok now to get her used to it ASAP right?![emoji97][emoji1393][emoji371][emoji371]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Kaylee is 11 weeks old Today. We took our first shower together the day after I picked her up (8 weeks, 1 day old). She cried when the curtain closed, so in she went. She loved it, no direct spray and no soap, just had fun. The next warm day in the doggy pool she went and still loves it. I would say, as long as its not forced, go for it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You can give her a bath now, use lukewarm water and try to make the whole experience as positive as possible. 

I've given pups a bath in my kitchen sink or the utility sink in my laundry room.


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

hondoo said:


> Kaylee will be 10 weeks old on Thursday. We took our first shower together the day after I picked her up (8 weeks, 1 day old). She cried when the curtain closed, so in she went. She loved it, no direct spray and no soap, just had fun. The next warm day in the doggy pool she went and still loves it. I would say, as long as its not forced, go for it.




Tooo cute! Thank u [emoji8] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> You can give her a bath now, use lukewarm water and try to make the whole experience as positive as possible.
> 
> I've given pups a bath in my kitchen sink or the utility sink in my laundry room.




I used to always give our other golden a shower with the extended hose in the tub upstairs. He loved it. I can use oatmeal dog shampoo? Just for watch her eyes of course? Funny how you forget how you used to take care of your past puppies[emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oatmeal shampoo or puppy shampoo would work, both would be gentle.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I used the kitchen sink for the first couple of puppy baths. No issues at all. I know she had a bath at her breeder's either the day she went home or the day before (so she was 8 weeks) and she had a bath at my house within that first week (had a bit of a diarrhea explosion :yuck. So no worries about doing a bath at 9 weeks.


----------



## Selkis (May 27, 2018)

All my dogs have always wanted into the shower with the people so it’s been easiest just to let them in and then they’re happy with the idea. Mine sit outside and wait in hope every day. Privacy? What privacy? 

We currently have a 13 week old puppy and due to her disgusting (accidental) habit of sitting or rolling in any accidents inside she’s had almost weekly baths and blow drys. Normally I wouldn’t bathe so often as a puppy 

My first golden I tried bathing in the bath with her inside and me outside obviously and she HATED it but was perfectly happy to have a shower and otherwise loved water (and if I ever had a bath myself she wanted in but you have to draw a line somewhere!!)


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

Yep, totally fine to bathe her now! The sooner you start, the better in my opinion. That way, they can get used to it happening and it just becomes part of the routine and nothing to worry about. Make it as fun and positive as possible. When I got my girl, her breeder had already introduced her to bathes and blow dryers and I continued to give her baths every week or 2 for a while. Now I bathe her every 2-4 weeks, depending on how dirty she gets. Also, don't forget to start clipping those nails every week to get her used to that. Plus if you do it every week, you only have to nip off the very tip so you won't have to wonder how far back you should cut them, and you'll be a lot less likely to make them bleed.


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Goldens&Friesians said:


> Yep, totally fine to bathe her now! The sooner you start, the better in my opinion. That way, they can get used to it happening and it just becomes part of the routine and nothing to worry about. Make it as fun and positive as possible. When I got my girl, her breeder had already introduced her to bathes and blow dryers and I continued to give her baths every week or 2 for a while. Now I bathe her every 2-4 weeks, depending on how dirty she gets. Also, don't forget to start clipping those nails every week to get her used to that. Plus if you do it every week, you only have to nip off the very tip so you won't have to wonder how far back you should cut them, and you'll be a lot less likely to make them bleed.




Great idea with the bath as well as the nails thank you so much!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

We give our puppies their first baths at between 5 and 6 weeks old, and we make sure they have two or three of them before they go home with their families. 9 weeks is plenty old enough.


----------

